

Ask HN: Best way to learn ios dev? - taphon

I've got an idea for an ios app and I want to build it myself. Only problem, I've never written a non trivial app before.<p>Here what I'm doing to lean ios dev:<p>1. Reading the docs on Apple's Dev site.<p>2. Working through Paul Hegarty's CS193P class up on itunes U.<p>Are their any better methods for learning ios dev?
======
callmeed
I've got 1 app in the app store and 2 more on the way. I finally feel really
comfortable with ios development now.

Here's what helped me most:

\- Taking a pragmatic studios course in Chicago. (might be expensive for some
but worth it for me as I needed to get away and focus)

\- Apple sample code

\- The big nerd ranch book is great IMO

\- maniacdev does a great job aggregating tutorials

\- ray wenderlich's stuff is great (I've purchased all his products)

~~~
taphon
Thanks, maniacdev looks like a great resource. The format of the four day
course may be a bit too much for me to handle at my current level, but I'll
keep it in mind.

[edit] What's the name of the app in the app store?

~~~
callmeed
Oh, it's just a farmers market directory for the west coast. It's old and I'm
not proud of the design ... but hey, I shipped something.

<http://farmersmarkitapp.com/>

~~~
taphon
The app looks useful, if I was on the west coast I would buy it. Have you
given any thought on expanding east?

Just looking at the screen cap you could increase the design aesthetic by
using a solid frame instead the wood. The wood makes the titles hard to read.

------
stuntgoat
The book `Programming iOS5` by Neuburg is probably amazing. I read a good
amount of his last book `Programming iOS4` and it was, by far, the most
comprehensive book I found on the subject. I hope it is fair that I am
recommending a book I have not read yet, based on his last book with the same
subject :).

------
dazmiller
check out the Ray Wenderlick tutorials, really well explained, up to date with
storyboards and really well paced tutorials. Our staff loved them, and helped
them get up to speed very quickly. <http://www.raywenderlich.com/>

~~~
taphon
The tutorials look great, thank you. I'll give'em a run through. I like
setting time frames whenever I'm trying to learn something new. Just as a
reference point, how long on average did it take for your staff to get up to
speed?

------
dawson
This thread offers some good resources
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3934911>

------
joshschreuder
Are there any interactive resources (like CodeSchool / Codecademy) available
for iOS?

~~~
freshfey
Yes, check out Treehouse, very hands-on and updated (explains all the nitty
gritty new stuff of iOS 5) (if you like it, I'd appreciate you using my
referral link: <http://referrals.trhou.se/freshfey> \- thanks! :))!

------
smoody
also check out lynda.com -- they have a number of video courses.

